# Major League Fishing?



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

What's everyone's take on the format used in Major League Fishing? I like it and would love to fish a tourney like that. I know its a very expensive way to run a tournament and I prob won't ever get the chance to fish one like it but man it looks like fun to fish like that. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Wish I knew I don't get that channel. help me out with 4mat..thx

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.majorleaguefishing.com/news_details.aspx?id=1819

Complete rules and regs. Its a bracket style tournament and there is no using a live well. Its weighed and entered in IPad on the spot by official. You can catch as many keeper bass as you can in the first round....most weight wins and top 4 move on. Round 2 is the first 3 to certain weight set by. commissioner. All anglers fish in same "zone" of lake during each round and don't find out zone till night before. All lakes are broke down into zones. Whats even cooler is when you or someone else catches a fish....the officials in your boat let you know after every scoring fish is caught. So, you know as the day goes what you need to catch....adds a ton of pressure. Its confusing in writing but fun to watch. And easier to understand watching it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

All anglers fish from same style boats with same size motors and same electronics and only get a few minutes to research zone for the day before the day actually starts. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pretty fun to watch. I'm done with this Istapoga tourney though. Need some new waters or fish. I'd actually like some variety in species. Bass are easy ie; flipping heavy cover, weed lines. Everyone uses the same techniques.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

The one on Chautauqua wss good. I'm a couple shows behind on Florida tho. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The "zones" they fish are bigger than most of our lakes here. I do love the format but its impossible to pull off on small circuit level. However the big bass challenges are catching on around here and i think are much more exciting. One just took place saturday at rocky fork.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Pretty fun to watch. I'm done with this Istapoga tourney though. Need some new waters or fish. I'd actually like some variety in species. Bass are easy ie; flipping heavy cover, weed lines. Everyone uses the same techniques.


you know why everyone "uses the same techniques" (which is not true) because those guys are the best fisherman in the universe and they all figure out how to catch them, and how to do it quickly...

you stick joe schmo out there and you would find out real quick just how easy it is...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

best fishing show on tv by the way... love the action and the coverage...


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the format and the action is great.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

After the spawn Joe Shmoe will be skunked more often than not, much less a limit..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> you know why everyone "uses the same techniques" (which is not true) because those guys are the best fisherman in the universe and they all figure out how to catch them, and how to do it quickly...
> 
> you stick joe schmo out there and you would find out real quick just how easy it is...


Not all of em caught fish. van dam went out early. Just saying I got bored watching one fish after another come out of flipping pencil reeds. Couple guys fished the canals but most setup on the edge or in the reeds. I blamed the lake, not the fishermen. It is what it is I guess. I still watched em all and I think it's a neat format. Also kept the 5 and 7 year olds interest so..


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

When I first started watching Major League Fishing I thought it was just OK. The instant updates and time pressure were cool, but I thought they were putting more of an emphasis on numbers, than they were on quality. It turned out that the guys catching numbers versus quality were in the running, but they weren't winning. It still took quality fish to bring home the money. Years ago a tournament circuit I fished ran their end of the year championship in a very cool way. The first day was a qualifying day. The top ten teams after the first day went to a lake that was set up in the old Mega Bucks format. 10 holes, with only 45 minutes to fish each hole. Total fish caught wasn't a factor, but the limited time in each hole was very cool. I was fortunate enough to qualify for the second day, two out of the three years that they ran the championship that way. It was awesome. Major League Fishing just takes it to another label. I'd love to try it !!!


----------

